
Does Moore's law apply to solar cells? - microtherion
http://www.scientificamerican.com/blog/post.cfm?id=smaller-cheaper-faster-does-moores-2011-03-15
======
relix
The first three paragraphs are irrelevant fluff that have the opposite effect
on me. We use one six thousandth of all the energy the sun currently radiates
to earth? That's a lot more than I thought, and it's obvious that we'll never
be able to depend solely on solar energy.

I don't agree with the author who uses this as the "obvious" cause for the
investments seen in solar energy.

The main content of the article is interesting though. I didn't know prices
fell that fast for solar power.

